# Marathon Chrongraph?



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I see a bracelet on Marathons site in 22mm specifically for their chronograph. I don't know of any chrono from them but am sure interested, will find out more tomorrow from my buddie, can't find anything on the net about it.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

arrrggg, be about 30-60 days. very similar to the current dive piece but a larger chrono with screw down crown and pushers









I may have to let go of a Sar-D or 2, need a price first, still in manufacturing no cost yet but the damn bracelet is out already


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

bugger its too damn large. 52.5 across, 17.5 high, 1000mtrs. dwarfs the GSAR by so much. so much for the longing of the chrono









I love the Marathons but honestly IMO this is fuggly, or perhaps just because its too big for me I now dislike it! The hands look even smaller now and appears the same size tubes as the GSAR, guess they are limited by what radiation levels they can emit. Would have looked better as a Maraglow IMO. Lit this would look like really small hands as is

but now have money to spend on something else


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Wow, awesome! I dislike large watches, but this is wild. It is about 12.5 mm too wide for me but...

It would be like having stopwatch strapped on. It will be interesting to see what the price will be. Maybe they are thinking of replacing the diver's weight belt with this thing!

Later,

William


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

yep large. I mean if you ever had a GSAR or Sar-D on wrist this is huge. It would over hang off my arm not to mention for me just look darn silly. nothing against large watches but they could have made it just a little bigger than the Sar this looks like 30% more and I'll bet will cost maybe 1500


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like the watch but it is just too big! 46mm would have been manageable but 52.5mm!!

James is the diameter ex-crown? Either way still too big.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Too big and you have to screw out the pushers to use the chrono... sigh....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Auto... Valjoux 7750


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm currently wearing 47mm Steinhart.

However never gone over 49mm - and no longer have that. Unsure about those sizes larger.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

dunno on the cost yet, take the case tooling over the GSAR and the 7750 over the 2824-2 plus the size difference I'll bet 1400-1600. and the size I would say is without crown judging by the comparison I saw last night beside the GSAR.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

JonW said:


> Auto... Valjoux 7750


Being an auto I might be tempted, as I do like the look of it but at 52.5mm









Do I really need an auto wall clock


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

watch winder for it is cheap, straps onto the back of any small mammal around your house


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

47mm without crown. They should have binned the 13-24 numbers and there are far too many hash marks near the periphery for anything but timing the 100m dash at the Olympics.

Still, I feel a need to have a look at the GSA catalogue...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

How many are you allowed to buy at once









I really like the look of this one....


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Info is all over the net now about them now, about $2100 lol


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

jasonm said:


> How many are you allowed to buy at once
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can buy as many as will fit in my budget, which is pretty good just now since we are getting ready to go. It's the justification for the purchase that will have me in jail. If I did buy them with unit funds, they would be unit property. That means monthly inventories, sub-hand receipts, etc. I'd rather pay full boat or wait for 'experienced' ones to show up on the market.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

cough, just remember you heard it at RLT first a week early. hey not my fault marathon posted the bracelet on their site sparking questions


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

YEAH big and bold


----------

